# Weight? Carbon Fiber vs. OEM Hood - which is lighter?



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Have a local guy selling a carbon fiber hood. I have asked this before but I really want some more opinions. Is the carbon fiber hood lighter or heavier than the OEM hood? For 200 should I get it?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey bud our hoods are made out of aluminum so there won't be much difference in weight at all :thumbup:

That and I'm not really a fan of unpainted carbon fiber either

Hope that helps man :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

keep the original, the carbon fiber hood does not flow with the TT lines
The Carbon Fiber is about 40% lighter than aluminum, of course it depends how thick the carbon fiber is


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> keep the original, the carbon fiber hood does not flow with the TT lines
> The Carbon Fiber is about 40% lighter than aluminum, of course it depends how thick the carbon fiber is


The cf hoods produced don't follow the curve of the front of the hood very well. They look terrible. The one I had from VIS was pretty cool, but imperfect. I actually think the cf hood might be a little heavier. They are made of more than just cf. the bottom side is fiberglass. I sold it to someone and it came apart on him. Poor dude. VIS has **** customer service. Make yourself a boser if you really want something cool. That's my plan. I'm amassing a decent collection of photos to help the cause.eace:


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

I looked into buying one from someone local until I saw it in person. Don't remember what brand it was though looked like ass on a silver TT, was only 20lb's lighter and would have needed pins in the hood to make it fit properly. 

If you like the look, it's your money though I vote NO!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ive gone for FG with vents for intake and cooling.
I will probably be using pins for that motorsport look and security.
CF hoods are just for show as OEM is light enough.
Steve


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

I appreciate the input. As much as I want it because it seems like a bargain I wont be getting it since there really is no point.

Just waiting for taxe season to pass to see how much cash I have for a turbo build..


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

ss94 said:


> I appreciate the input. As much as I want it because it seems like a bargain I wont be getting it since there really is no point.
> 
> Just waiting for taxe season to pass to see how much cash I have for a turbo build..


Good choice. When I had my stang I had put on an all fiberglass hood and tried a painted cf one ad they both shook a noticeable amount at speed. The glass one that I actually went with required hood pins in additions to the factory latch to keep in still.


----------

